# logging in ldap (solved)

## hika

Another thing I don't understand for some time is that my ldap log stays empty. If I run it in debug mode, the screenoutput also goes to the logfile and I see ldap touching the logfile (the date changes, and at first it complained about the file not existing) It doesn't matter if I put the log falues in the config or on the commandline the d switch works, the s switch not and sys-log never gets anything. I tried a lot for the past two month.

HikaLast edited by hika on Mon Mar 08, 2010 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hika

I accidentally saw there is a useflag 'syslog'. Enabling that flag and reemerging openldap I now get logging in syslog. But still the specific logfile only get touched but doesn't get filled. Is this option only for the debug level?

I think it a good thing to explicitly mention this flag in the "openldap howtoo" Or maybe better to enable this flag by default. Other apllications I installed so far are not touched by it.

Hika

----------

